# ¿ Cómo reparar una pista de acelerador gastada ?



## MarceloCuadras (Abr 5, 2016)

Mi duda es cómo reparar una pista gastada en la cual unos peines se deslizan sobre ella con el fin de enviar información a la ECU de mi Renault Kangoo. Se trata del cuerpo de mariposa motorizada.

Usé Pintura Conductora Base De Plata (marca Delta) la cual sirve para reparar circuitos impresos y sin embargo no pude solucionar el problema.

¿Qué me recomiendan como solución?...

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2016)

Cinta adhesiva de aluminio o cobre, las usan para conductos de aire acondicionado. Pero no creo que dure más de un par de conexiones y desconexiones.


----------



## Lucho LP (Abr 5, 2016)

Son muchos contactos?
Tal vez te convenga mas soldar cables y poner unas fichas...
Alguna foto?
Saludos.-


----------



## MarceloCuadras (Abr 5, 2016)

Se trata del cuerpo de mariposa motorizada de mi kangoo.

Encontré dos de las pistas concéntricas gastadas. Las pistas son de color negro pero en dos de ellas se ve el color de fondo de la placa base. ¿Cómo y con qué repararlas? Tener en cuenta que sobre las pistas se deslizan los peines.

Agradezco el aporte, cualquiera sea.

En la primera foto se puede ver donde les puse limpiacontáctos y en la segunda foto se aprecian las pistas gastadas encerradas con dos óvalos.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 5, 2016)

Esas no son pistas de cobre, son las pistas del tps, es decir potenciómetro de la mariposa, esa pista era de carbón, tenes que cambiar el cuerpo de aceleración completo o comprar uno usado que no le funcione el motor y sacarle las placa con las pistas, pero esas cosas no se reparan así, se cambia completo y en lo posible original.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 5, 2016)

Eso es otra cosa. Como te han comentado me temo que tienes que comprar uno nuevo, el potenciometro está gastado y es muy dificilmente reparable.


----------



## MarceloCuadras (Abr 5, 2016)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas.

Disculpen mi ignorancia en el tema, pero si usara pintura de grafito para rearmar el carbón dañado ¿podría durar al menos 100 km?. Es que el cuerpo de mariposa vale $10.000, por eso mi consulta.

En el estuche también se lee que es para reparar circuitos impresos. ¿Lo intento o no vale la pena?...


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 5, 2016)

fijate yo he arreglado cuerpos de aceleracion, las pistas normalmente traen un pequeño corte 
del lado de las pistas de carbon, supongo que es calibracion de fabrica.

no se que falla te de 

*A)* *si* aceleras normalmente y misteriosamente el acelerador deja de acelerar y pisas el acelerador al fondo y nada, apagas y enciendes rapidamente el coche y la falla desaparese.

la falla no es el cuerpo de aceleracion.

*B)* si acelera y llega a un punto que deja de acelerar puede que sea pero talvez no.

*c)* acelera normalmente y derrepente chicotea y parece quedarse sin acelerador pero magicamente vuelve a acelerar 

puede que sea el regulador de precion de gasolina.

lo del *A)* puede que sea una falla electria general, si pones radio a todo volumen, luces , ventilador, luz stop , aire acondicionado si tiene, y limpiadores. 
notas que el coche deja de acelerar el problema es electrico y se corrige cambiando el regulador del alternador *ó* desconectando el bulbo de STOP.


----------



## MarceloCuadras (Abr 5, 2016)

En la segunda foto se aprecian las pistas gastadas encerradas con dos óvalos (ver 2ª foto del mensaje de más arriba). Por eso se me enciende el rulo y el auto no tiene fuerza al andar. Ya comparé con otro cuerpo de mariposa NUEVO y no tiene lo que se ve en la foto.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2016)

Volvemos a lo mismo, eso no se puede reparar, para salir del paso úsalo así, pero como el acelerador es a motor seguro que se complica la aceleración y la ecu no sabe que hacer.

Busca un cuerpo usado en algún lado, pero la cosa es así, se compra nuevo, y el costo de esas cosas no es barato.

Tenes el motor k4m?? es una tortura ese motor.


----------



## torres.electronico (Abr 6, 2016)

yo repare un cuerpo motorizado de un corsa con estaño y pelos de un cable... y duro un año nada mas... te recomiendo invertir en uno nuevo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Abr 6, 2016)

pues si pero raravez fallan pero si fallan.

se acaban las pistas por que luego hay manotas que abren los cuerpos y mueven las escobillas y gastan la pista, o aveces los lavan con thiner.

segun por darles servicio y terminan por destruirlos en lugar de darles servicio


----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2016)

Se gastan las pistas de carbón por ser de mala calidad, he tenido autos con inyección convencional, acelerador sin motor, y los tps originales seguían funcionando sin problemas, es mas el que tengo ahora tiene 16 años y es original también, pero claro, es Chrysler americano.


----------

